# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 20



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies. Happy   and lots of  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm first yippieeeeeeeeeee 

                          luv mariexx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello

im an early bird!!

how u all doing ladies?

u havin good weekend?

emsy x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning Marie & Emsy,
Weekend plans............ not a lot it's going to be a quiet one


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's 
nothing planed today but tomorrow is my birthday  i think we are going out for a meal with my family


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Veng - Enjoy your birthday dinner tomorrow, hows the 'birthday present' toilet training going? x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

veng have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY tomorrow hunnie xx
hi everyone else xx
vikxx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi girls i've been to the shrewsbury flower show 2day it was really good was staying for the fireworks but it's started raining now   so we've give it a miss.

hope everyone is having a good weekend   

                                luv mariexxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Bl**dy rain ruins everything, glad you enjoyed the flower show Marie!!!!

Decided I couldn't stay in doing nothing after all so I've aranged to go out for an Indian meal tonight with 2 of the girls instead, I'm just going to avoid the scales I think till after tx  then hopefully I wont be bothering till another 9months time !


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks Vick and Hayley  
puppy is getting there she had her first injections yesterday and her toilet is all soft poor little girl but she's doing good and very cute,
weathers nice here Marie shame you got rain 

one of my friends has just called me to wish me happy birthday she thought it was today  and then went on to tell me she is 9 weeks pregnant and that she' s seen pregnant Lady's and is dreading getting fat  i could not help put to cry so i took a both to relax .what a horrible friend am i  i am so upset


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Veng -   Please don't think your a horrible friend,  I've cried after nearly every pregnancy announcement from my friends, It can't be helped hun, can't they all fliping well wait till we get our BFP's first hey  x x x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

[fly]          [/fly]

Happy birthday Veng, hope you have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

*Veng* - 
   *Happy Birthday*  
Have a lovely day, enjoy x x x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

how  ru all?

Veng   have a great day..

JAG, how r u? we are of to c madonna to next week, cant wait 

watn1, katie and everyone else how r u all?

emsy x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning and thank you Lady's  
i hope your all have a good weekend


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Veng,
 Hope you are having a lovely day.x

Hayley - Hope your doing ok... I too went out for a Indian on Friday... It was soooo nice  DP is just cooking a sunday roast.. I'm starving!!! We went out last night and i had a few Vino's  Feel fine today though.

Emsie - Hope you are doing ok... waiting game sucks hey?

Kelly - How are you today? Have they set a date for your EC?

Lisa - Do you know when you will be booking in your next cycle?

Katie - For the morning, I hope you have continued to loose some weight hun... I think i am naturally loosing weight as i don't have time to eat at work  Not long untill your follow up and before you know it you'll be starting again 

Nat - You ok? Got anything exciting planned..?

Vikki - AF arrived yet?


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

how r u all today?

well im stil waiting for blood results its bin 8 weeks today so im hoping i get them soon itsndriving me mad!!!!!!

emsy x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just a quickie will try & read back & do personals later. 

I just wanted to say good luck to Kelly for today   xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry..

yeah good luk kelly for today     

emsy x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's 
good luck Kelly 

looks like a wet day today shame as its my girls last week and they start school next Monday


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning Girls,

Well AF showed up yesterday so I am very relieved - in pain but relieved!!!!

Emsy, I so hope you get your results today, phone the clinic to ask them, I did with mine exactly to the day they said they should there and they were in!!!  Ive only just realised that the concert is an open air one!!

Kelly - Good luck today!

Veng - Morning, did you get lots of lovely presents yesterday?

Katie - You must be so relieved to of made a decision and to have a plan for your future - I think its a good idea to take some time out to relax and enjoy yourselves for a while and you defiantly do have to put your selves first.  I have always admired those of you who knew that you would donate all your eggs if you didn't get enough to share as I still don't know what I would do in the situation.  Part of me feels dreadful that I would be letting someone else down but then the other part of me would be so heartbroken that I wouldn't be able to continue on my journey , I'm glad you have decided to stay put on this thread though, it wouldn't be the same without you 
Defiantly do not think you are selfish 

Morning Nat, Nicole, Jade & Vikki - Hope you all had a lovely weekend x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

11 times!!!! well that pi***es all over my once  , after madge this saturday I've got kings of leon in December who I love - flipping amazing live!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

katie hun glad your`ve made a decision hun you must feel relieved xx you cant leave here it just wouldnt be the same without you x 
ME i got my AF yippee   so all go now 1st of october i start d-regging AF is very heavy but im glad i got it , had the family round on saturday night went loo an screamed it from the toilet an everyone cheered lol
hows everyone doing?
vikxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Hayley and Vikki yeppie you got your AF  
Katie i think your choice is great you sound so up so i think you are making the right choice for you and DH   make sure you don't disappear you must stay with us so we can help each other  

i had a lovely birthday toffee cake was yummy a lovely dinner out with family i have a very cute puppy and a nice china tea pot in a cup  and hubby and i are hoping to go to Paris this weekend


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

me too Katie a shame we have to get older tho


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

yes nice and tackles hey i was like i can't belive i am over 30 when we met i was only 24 he was like   am i going to here this all day   men


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All,

Just thought that I would pop by and say hello. I am back to work today after having a stay in hospital with OHSS. 

Glad to see that you are all doing ok, sorry that I haven't been on very much but I have felt pretty cr*p the past 2 weeks. Feeling much better now though.

So how are all of you girlies? Great news Re Lou !!! So so pleased for her.

Katie, your decision sounds like a good one hun. I know what you mean about donating and that is nothing to feel ashamed about, I was thinking along the same lines if it hadn't have worked, so you are not alone. We do have to think about ourselves as well.

Happy birthday for yesterday veng !!! Glad that you had a lovely day. Hope you got some lovely pressies.

Vickie - Fab news on AF - so pleased for you hun.

Well, also come bearing good news - KELLY has been in contact and although she seems as high as a kite she is well and they have collected 7 eggies. She is very pleased.

Well Done Kelly !!!!! Rest up now sweetie xxxx

Shon xxx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow this thread moves fast!!!    Thanks to everyone who said hi to me in the last thread, made me feel very welcome..    

I have my appt with the sperm bank manager tomorrow which I am pleased about as now I am hearing (not from LWC) that it could take up to 6 weeks to match me with a sperm donor - anyone had any experience with this?

Also for the peeps on the thread that have done egg shariing before, roughly how long did it take from your first consult to match you with a donor and get going?  I am fearing its going to probably be about 6 weeks - does that sound about right?

Have had a chance to read the old thread yet but if I can squeeze a little time in at work I will do.. 

I very new to all of this and I am just so excited about the prospect of starting... Roll on 13 September for my initial consult!

xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you Katie that timeline really helps!  Wow didnt take you long to get matched at all fingers crossed its the same for us!!

You mentioned injection teaching - is it a proper needle or more like an epipen? MY DP has already said she wont be able to inject me so looks like I need to do it myself   and it would be a hell of a lot easier if it was like an epipen!!

Ive got all my screen tests done now, the only ones we are waiting on is the cystic Fib and chromosone analysis which I got done on Sat and they marked it urgent so then hopefully it will be back by the time we have our initial consult on 13th (straight after holiday)..

I cant believe that I might actually be a mum by 2009!!   

xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

lol Strawbs they dont hurt unless u let DP do them  


Afternoon beautiful ladies  

Vik its about time girly    hope you had a lovely weekend  


Katie it is absolutely our right to be selfish i bet you feel sooo much better now you have it set in your mind   

@ Jag 

I've probably missed loads but    to all of you


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

@Hopeful J and KatieD

Ok I will take your word for it that they dont hurt    Well here's hoping I get the epipen type ones and not the other needle but I guess if I do then there's not much I can do about it!

Oh and HJ I will take your advice and not get the DP to do it then!! ha ha..

thanks for the tips!!

x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Absolutely Katie!!! its all about being comfortable and calm so you do your thing hun, you're being very sensible about it rather then just going along for the ride  


lol Strawbs i had the pen and had to let him do it as poor DP (hear the worlds smallest violin? hehe) felt he wasnt 'taking part' enough so wanted to contribute, however he is not the most delicate of creatures


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello ladies

quik question, its bin 8 weeks today since i had my blood tests dun for egg share, i foned hospital last week to see if they were in, they said they would phone me, do you think im being too pushy if i phone today and ask if they are in?

emsy x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

ha ha ha woops well I guess maybe I should definitely look at doing it myself!!

Quick question if I may.. Ive read on the board that post egg transfer you should drink loads of pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts - does that need to be just normal juice you buy at the supermarket or do I need to get a juicer?  And how much is lots ? are we talking litres per day?

thanks ladies you are proving a valuable source of knowledge!!  

xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

afternoon ladies 
jade hun how are you , weekend was gr8 u?


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey Vik 


Weekend was bl**dy busy! was just working with DP (he's a chef and runs his own kitchen) and a football team decided to turn up demanding food   other then that was ok  

what you get up to hunny, you have a good one?

x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie - Dinner with them - how did you manage that?  My best claim to meeting someone famous was serving Craig Charles from corrie and red dwarf and Nick Knowles in the pub I used to work in (not that impressive)!  
I'm actually looking forward to Kings of Leon more then madge, cant believe I've got to wait till Dec 14th though   

Srawbs - The injections really don't hurt although very oddly when I inject the right side of my tummy it glides in with only a slight sting but it seems to be harder to go in on the left, like the skin in tougher there  and stings a bit more then the right!

Jade - Sorry you had a hard weekend at work hun sounds like your back in the office for a rest 

Emsy - Phone them! I felt a bit like a stalker when I kept ringing to begin with but this is your tx so go for it hun!

Vikki - Yay AF arrived for you too! As it has taken so long to turn up does that mean you will suffer more?

Shon - Glad your feeling better now!

Nic and Nat   and


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

grrrrrrrr just phoned clinic, the results still arent in


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Did they say how long till they would be?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kelly Congrats on your 7 eggs hun  thats great news x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kelly - Well done on the 7 eggs hun... PUPO in 3 days then? Bet you are excited.. BFP BFP BFP

Katie - I am glad you have made a decision on our next cycle babe, You are not selfish at all.. Like you say you do also need to think of yourself.. You did an amazing thing... At least with 1 cycle gone you and our clinic will be well prepaired for your next cycle.

Hayley - Hope your DR-ing is going well... AF is not too far off... Half glad i've got no Dr-ing to do and i get to skip that part  

Vikki - YEY!! AF!! Woohoo!.... Roll on 1st Oct then.

Emsy - Did they not say how long they would be? Can they not chace them? I think 8 weeks is a bit long... Mine took 5 weeks i think.

Strawbs - From my 1st appointment to starting treatment was 3 months as some of the tests do take a while.

Shon - Glad you are feeling better hun, What a nightmare going into hossi.. But well worth it i bet knowing you are PG  

Hopeful j / veng - Hope you are both well.xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey everyone

well its a wet and miserable day here in shrewsbury!!!!

watn1..im going to phone clinic today chasing, cant believe its taking this long  am i being too pushy phoning again today??

kelly..how u doing hun?

JAG, shon, hopefulj, veng and evryone else how r u?

emsy x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hiya girls sorry i havent been here for a while , our computer was locked away while we did the finishing touches to our newly decorated living room!!!

thank you for all your kid wishes for my ec, i had the giggles hahha drugs are fab!!! well those kind anyway  

veng happy birthday for sunday sorry i missed it....

i will read through the rest of the posts later as we are waitin for 'the phone call' to see hoe many of my lucky 7 eggs have ferterlised im kinda pooing myself!!!

love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Morning Ladies 

hehe JaG i've got to get rest somewhere! Off to spain next friday tho, i cannot wait   

Hey watn1 i'm good as gold, hows you? x

Emsy its crap here too!! i hate this weather, is it me or did we have more clearly defined seasons when we were younger? now it seems like the same season all year round! 
And no you arent being pushy hun! its your body, your tx so you phone them as much as you want  

Kelly good luck for that call, fingers crossed for you      

Morning everyone else, hope all are well x

p.s nice one Katie i didnt know milk done you good while stimming, i love milk, drink it by the pint but dh was under the impression i shouldnt drink so much last tx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Had the call

out of 7 eggs 6 were ok to be injected and

[fly]5 FERTILISED[/fly][fly] [/fly]

et will be on thursday at 11.30am woohoo


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thats brilliant Kelly xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

yippee kelly  well done


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you ladies


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Ooopps Im on lunch and have managed to of got thai sweet chilli splendips all over the keyboard!

Yay kelly   - thats fab news so pleased for you hun x

Katie - Hiya hunny - alright?

Jade - Well done on ya milk consumption already!  I was dreading having to drink it but have decided I quite like it!

Emsy - Ring them and keep ringing them until they put an injunction out against you, make sure they haven't forgotten about you! 
8 weeks is ages!

Nicole - I think we will be starting stimms on exactly the same day! I bet you can't wait to get going again?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahh pleased you don't find it sleep inducing, no entry today not alot going on - boring! Bye x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thats great news Kelly   are you having one put back in or two 
i have been looking after my friends twin boys today i am thinking maybe we should put one back in


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahh Veng - Has it been had work , how old are they?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

yes very 11 weeks old i think everyone one with twins are amazing its a lot of work


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello my lovely ladies....

    Just a quick one.AF arrived this morning     So i start stimming tomorrow.. Got to go to the clinic at 2:30pm to do my first jab...


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

veng im having 2 put back  

nicole well done hun.. did you have white knickers on lol good luck with your jab!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

You know what kelly.. I actually did  

I am having 2 put back too


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi ladys 
thats great news nicole i bet your excited  i can't wait to get started too 
i think we will have 2 put back too and hope for the best


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole -       - You must be soo excited to get going again!  So jab is tomorrow then, have you mentioned it to work yet ot you not going to say anything?  With short protocol do you just stimm for 2 weeks or is it longer?  Sorry so many questions but your just not around as much these days, I think you should have a word with the new bosses -  do they not realise how important FF is as opposed to selling/letting houses!

Veng -  Oh 11 weeks I bet feeding time was fun hey? 

Kelly - Lucky you having two, when is the transfer?


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to post a super quick update on me and Nicky..  We had our appt with the sperm bank manager at lwc london yesterday and it was fab!  Went spent half an hour going through our wants and not wants and he said that they have some blonde peeps on file so fingers crossed he will be sending me through the profiles via email by Friday and then we will get to choose!     .  He also said my test results will be def back ini by the time we go for our initial appointment so we can just get matched up and get going...

Once we have chosen one we will buy three rounds to ensure we are using the same donor, pay the storage fee and then its all done and dusted for when we get back from holidays and have our first appointment.. All we need to do then is find an egg recipient, get matched up and woop woop we are on our way to being mummies..    

Oh and I also got my questionnaire finally through from Kings which we will send off so it just all feels like its finally coming together!!

Im on top of the world today and I hope it lasts!!

xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Straws - Great news on the sperm babe... It's great when things come to plan  

Hayley - yeah i'm excited... I haven't said anything to work, Not really sure whether to or not   Stimming is the same a for you 2 weeks but i take another medication to stop me ovulating half way through  

Veng - You have not got long hun and you will be well away


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

ladies

veng..how u doing?

JAG, not long til concert now?

watn1 thats great about AF arriving 

kelly..how u doing hun?

well me, i passed my accountancy exam yippee, and my results have come back they are all ok, so im being booked in for my appointment to schedule everything OMG  soooo xcited

emsy x

p.s. hello to all other ladies


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

emsy well done on your exam and your appointment!!!

JAG my et is tomorrow at 11.30 wooooooooooooooohooooooooooooo lol

Strawbs good news on on   hun tx will be here before you know it

Nicole this may be your last af so enjoy it lmao 

mwah to everyone else


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Strawbs - Thats such fab news you must be soo happy, and it really doesn't take long to get matched up to an egg recipient (mine took 2 weeks - but at the time it felt like it took forever) not long till were all mummmies    oh and hope it's a nice easy choice for you with the  !

Emsy -   On passing your accountancy exam!

Nicole - You not at work today or just sneaking on to the computer?

Kelly - I'll be thinking of you all legs akimbo at 11.30 tomorrow then


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh please do JAG and i may think of you lol hows ur jabbing goin?


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Congrats on the wrigglers Strawbs! xxx


   to the ladies that are PUPO and gonna be PUPO 2morro! 

Well done Emsy you must be very proud of yourself  


Am getting really impatient as my recipient is on holiday and awaiting her AF before we can start...am off to spainy next week as well so i want it all NOW NOW NOW lol I'd love to meet my recipient, cant stop thinking about whether she's excited or not etc, it'd be really nice to chat. Is that creepy? 

I just cant wait  to get going now! 

Jag you behaving missy?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

J Your diary made me laugh lmao, diarys are great i love writting in mine, but i do tend do go on a lil bit


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

lol am just in the middle of 'musing' (my word of the day lol) actually, i didnt think anyone read them lol 

it is fun isnt it? i had to write one, i got all this excitement and i think people sare getting bored of me being imaptient lol 


excited for tomorrow?

xxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

im sooo impatient too!!! lol im well excited i just cant wait to see our embies ive named them but wont say until tomorow lol


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kelly - I think Im regressing with my jabs I keep seeming to get bruises now - being to rough probably!

Jade - Afternoon hun, Im good thanks I too had a read of your diary yesterday and my consultant thought from a scan I had done that I may of had a heart shaped uterus so had to have a hysteroscopy done to find out but it wasn't - Im just a bit tilted   How far down does your pointy bit go?


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Aww bless Kelly they'll be back in 2morro how exciting!! ( am getting excited myself over here, bl**dy idiot  )

Hey Jaggy   well it goes down enough for them to think it was a septum! had a lap&hyst and it turns out its just like a heart ....i think they just wanted to get inside me really   any old excuse 

Do you have to have yours treated?

xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

J - its all very strange as they obvioulsy ssaw something on the scan that concerned them but when the camersa went in they said everything was fine  so no treatment for it!  I have met a lady through work and she has a double uterus so has 2 cervixes - poor lady has to have 2 smears each time  She has had 2 children and they were both prem as there wasn't enough room for them to grow to full term!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

I tell you Jag i think they just want any old excuse to get the camera out! Glad to hear its all good tho  

Oh my goodness the poor woman! May be a downright stupid question, but could she get pregnant twice at the same time   how strange would that be!! 

x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah she can - bloody freaky hey! She never knew that she had it till they went to do her first smear and was like er ok this is unusual and the poor women had loads of different dr's and nurses all coming to look as none of them had seen it before!!!

Gotta go now need to go make some coloured ice blocks for up for a play session tomoro x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

oh my god the poor woman!! lol how embarassing tho having all thos dr's in and out   i remember having a smear and my doctor (just before she went 'down there’) says in her thick chinese accent ‘and live before tonights big brother…’ right as all my ‘glory’ flashed up on the screen! I was cracking up but went very red lol 

anyways, stop disctracting me am reading Kelly's diary now lol 

just playing have a lovely day!xx


p.s Kelly i'm a PJ queen too


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

well quick update hospital just foned, my scheduling appointment has been made its 2 weeks today OMG, its all coming round sooo quick now 

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

J we could be impatient PJ queens together   

Emsy thats great news hun it will be here in no time

JAG i drop my trousers at any doc now as they all want a look at mine lmao


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

lol i love them Kelly! i cant even go to tesco's without buying some   much to DP's despair lol 

u floozy! lol 



Emsy thats fab news hun i bet ur so excited xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello hunnie buns 
how are we all today
me nearly finished my af thank god lol xxx
vikx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Ooooh Vikki not long now hehehehe excited?


All good over here - if a lil excitable   god knows why

xxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hiya vikki hows you hun?


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

JUST got call from LIster and i start d-regging on the 9th!!! soooooooo excited!!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie - Such a dirty mind !

Emsy - Wow 2 weeks away, get yaself a ticker now hun!

Vikki - Hiya , my visitor is on her way out too!

Jade - Thats not far away at all the day before my EC (hopefully) Alhtough Im sure all my dates will change so just hope I respond to the drgs the wasy I should do!


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Just doing a bit more research and it seems, Southern Ireland does not have the same laws as UK and that their donations are all anonymous, akin to Europe    

The Sims clinic  sims.ie run an egg donation programme and they have DONORS WAITING  in Ukraine however you only need to visit Dublin -  another reason/excuse to go to this great city - it's worth looking at their website and the nurse I spoke with was so helpful.   

Cork has a fertility clinic however only known donors that you introduce.  BUT they offer a weekend fertility workshop to help couples get through the whole process and be at their best mentally.   Cork Fertility Centre, College Road, Cork.  Worth a look?  

There is also a natural fertility centre at Cobh, Nr Cork  (where the Titanic sailed from, maybe not a good comment.....on reflection    )  They offer weekend long packages of fertility enhancing special pampering and preparation.  The accommodation on site looks very nice and just the sort of place for a couple to get away from it all amongst all this madness. 

Both Dublin and Cork are so easy to get to, too!

Hope this helps someone out there! 

cr
 

/links


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

Jade im so happy for you hun xxxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

yay jade thats fab hun, not long to wait now you impatient madam


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jade - Great news that you are starting... 9th will come around in a flash.

Emsie - Great news about your appointment date.. What will your appointment be for?

Hayley - yeah i have been at work today, Had my laptop with me so i was having a sneeky peek  

Vikki - Glad AF is nearly over... I mst say mine is really heavy this time, Probably twice as much as nomal (sorry tmi)  

Kelly - Good luck for tomorrow babe.. You will be fine.

Katie - Sorry your having trouble at work, Hope tomorrow is a better day.

I have decided just to keep all of the IVF from work and i'm not going to take anytime off either I'm not doing anything but sitting at a desk helping set up the new branch so would be no different from sitting at home... if it's gonna work it will... if lou's embies were ok on a flight then mine will be ok on a car journey to work. It will help me keep my mind off things anyway


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Nicole  - Sounds like a plan and will prob keep you sane, I have decided to take the first week off and my boss said she will put me on light office duties for the second so no play equipment to drag around , I borrowed SATC box set for my week off its gonna be bliss! I take it your still enjoying the job?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening Hun... Yeah i'm enjoying it.. I'm knackered though   Glad your work are putting you on light duties.. I think you would need it as you couldn't really do all that heavy lifting.. & hopefully you won't be doing so for a long while  

I'm off to have a shower now & get ready for work tomorrow.xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Morning sweeties  

Have calmed down a bit from yesterday lol How you all doing? 

xxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi Lady's 
i am off shopping with my mum as my girls start back at school Monday and i will be back at work ,hope you all have a good day


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon Jade, Veng and Katie!

How are all on this fine Thursday?  Morning play park session was cancelled due to bad weather and nows its lovely and sunny - crazy ol english weather!!!! 

I've got waxing booked in for tonight, half leg and brazilian - be nice and tidy for my scan on Monday! I hope that the down reg drugs won't make it too painful, luckily my friend does it so I can whinge as much as I want!  Did any of you see that prog the other night with Lisa Rogers about desinger vagina's - It was gross some poor girl had hangy bits so had them hacked off in surgery   ? Got to see everything!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey [email protected]

this weather sucks!! But just incase i didnt mention it before ...... i'm going on HOLIDAY NEXT WEEK LOL 

hows you?

ooooh you wax! i havent had the 'balls' to try that yet   you'd think i wouldnt mind after having tattoos   but i cant bring myself to do it! especially down 'there'...does it hurt? My mum does her armpits as well   no way jose.......

eww i didnt see designer vagina but i know some guys here did!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

It can hurt, depends where you are on your cycle when you get it done, best time to go is just after your AF has finished, no where near as painful compared to going about a week before (well thats what I find anyway!)  I actually find my 'undercarriage' hurts less then the actual bikini line bit, but I dont do underarms as it brings me out in a rash - lovely!  

So where in Spain are you off too?


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

ooooh *crossing legs TIGHT* i'll pass until i'm braver lol 

I'm off to Benalmadena (Costa Del Sol) i have lots of family out there plus i havent seen my great gramps in a whil so am really looking forward to it. I'll turn 26 out there as well although i have said i dont want this bday lol so a big p*ss up is in need before i start tx on the 9th hehe

any plans for the weekend?
x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello hunnies
jade wish i could come xx lol
thats for waxing ill stick with shaving did it once never again lol id rather have shaving rash!!! lol
vikx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

JAG i found waxing before my baseline was painful, i think it is the drugs that do it, 

J glad you have calmed down today bless u lol

so ladies i am PUPO yaay what a fantastic experience et was!!!!! OTD 6th sept say hello to bubble and squeak girls


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey Vik! come in my case if you want hehe 
I tried those DIY wax strps once, never again   made my legs look like i had severe bruising  lol 

Oooooh congrats on being PUPO Kelly!   Glad it all went well! 

Me Suprecur has come in todays post   lovely jubbly


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

How do you lot do your tickers so they're personalised? i cant  do it


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies 

how r u all?

well hospital have just called theyve brought my scheduling appointment forward to next wednesday!!!!

emsy x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hayley - I watched D.V's it was minging!! YUK  I wax too 

Kelly - Well done on the PUPO status hun... I will just be beciming PUPO as you are testing.  

Emsie - Great news that your appointment is being brought forward.

Jade - Don't talk about holiday's in here.. It's banned  

Katie - You ok babe? You've been quiet, Are you still having your follow up tomorrow?

Vikki, Veng, Nat Lisa - Hope you are all well

Well 1st stim jab today... Had to have a scan too! It was *NOT* pleasant being on day 2 and all  Stim jab blooming hurt!  Stung like crazy but only for a minute or 2.. I have a nice bruise now too.. 
Drank 2.5ltrs of water today and have been for a wee about 50 times... 

1st Scan Tuesday at 7:30am and then Thursda 7:30am too.

xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole - Oh no poor you   where are you stimming too, tummy or leg?  Re D-V, It was that picture of the 16 years olds 'beef curtains' bless her, I dont blame her for having surgery! 
Right I'm off to be waxed, my poor friend having to look at vaginas all day, she says that some women don't even shower before apts  she has to do 'back, crack and sacks' too  

Emsy - Fab news hun

Kelly - Congrats on being PUPO !

Jade -                                       (holiday - next week!)

Katie - Sexy manager again?

Veng, Nat, Vik


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG things are moving sooo fast for all of us!!

Nicole i have a nice yellow bruise from stimming, just take it slow huni.. 

Hayley I watched designer Vag's and i was lmao 

Emsy Fab news about your appt!!!

JAG enjoy your waxing, i fall asleep during mine lol

Kisses to all mwah xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

'beef curtains' OMG     I really was just laughing out loud!!

Kelly - Falling asleep during waxing!!! Are you having a laugh?  

Right today... I have had 2.5 ltrs water.. 1 Glass of Milk, 6 Brazils, Bowl of corn flakes, A tracker bar(chocolate chip), banana, and for my dinner a big fat Indian!   Not too sure where my protein comes into all that


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

nicole i find it relaxing cos of the hotness lmao my mum is the same tho, maybe i have numb legs  

keep up with the water nuts and milk and u cant go wrong


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Kelly... Was going to try another glass of water before ned but i honestly don't think i could managed it. I feel like i am about to burst!    I'm looking forward to my scan.. How many scans did you have? I have 3 booked.. Tues, Thurs & Sat and then i will prob have another early the week after with EC Wed/Thur/Fri. x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jade i might take you up on that offer lol
kelly congrats on being pupo xxx      for bubble an squeak xx
nicole wow its going so fast now 14 days till ec hun xxx   lots of eggies xx
hope your all well 
vikxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks vik how u doing?

nicole i had 3 scans cos i had under 8 follies, i got sick and tired of the water too and not having caffeine was a nightmare 2

anyone watchin big bro??


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm back and OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, it hurt lot so that contradicts my theory on when to have it done! 

Anyone else as distrubed as I am after seeing the new Orangina advert - Its Wrong!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicole for jabs 
morning everyone i have to run i have a silly health and safety class this morning 
yeah Katie my girls are in an American school so they finished school in jun and start back Monday they had 11 weeks off


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

morning ladies

veng..how u doing hun?

watn1 how r u?..my appointment is for setting dates to start etc i think  

kelly..how u doing hun? PUPO great feeling??

JAG, u neva know may c u tomorrow!!!! ha ha

hi to everyone else

looking forward to weekend? 

emsy x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

morning emsy how you doing??

pupo is great!!!!! im a bit bored tho lol ive put the washing out, and dh had to carry the next load down the stairs and told me off lmao...  my dh noticed this morning that where i put our embies photo (on our wedding pic) that the embies are right on my belly   !!! i had a dream about them last night to lol


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Morning Chicas 


Its fridaaaaay     

Not that it matters coz i'll be helping DP all weekend  

[email protected] i feel for you hun, all that water is too much! although i must admit my skin was fantastic by the end of the 2ww 

 Vik 

Rest [email protected] Kelly! what was the dream? I dreamt someone cut my poor kitty cats legt last night so i beat them lol


i knew it'd hurt JaG!! i'll stick with razors lol and that is just plain nasty about people not washing before they go   have they no shame!!! 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

J i am resting but clothes need washin lol in my dream i was shouting at someone while holding my belly and then say  MY F*****G EMBRYOS MY F*****G EMBRYOS lmao then jack branning was there mmmmmmm 

what are you helping dp with??


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

LMAO @ Jack Branning is there something you want to share hun? lol 

Oh thats too funny

In his kitchen, his a chef and runs his own kitchen so i normally help evenings and weekends, no rest for the wicked!

xx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

J me loves jack branning, he was better in the bill tho    ooo so does your dp get to tell you what to do? do you have to say yes chef in his kitchen ooo does he make you say it in the bedroom


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!

Emsy - Seeing as your going to be in the gold circle, this little pauper prob won't be bumping into you!

Kelly - You are one sick pup  and how on earth can you find the waxing relaxing, you little ball of oddness?

Jade - Do you work every weekend in the kitchen, you poor girl although I wont feel too sorry for you as your off to Spain next week!

Veng - Did you manage to stay awake on your H&S course? They are so boring you poor thing!

Katie - All this working hard and not getting onto FF's isn't good you know, its too quiet without you!

Nicole - I can't believe how quick everything is moving for you hun, did the FLB's ever make it away on holiday?

2 bits of good news - my bits have stopped stinging now and the suns fnally come out to play


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey hey hey 

Kelly Oh he does get all 'Gordan Ramsey' on his helpers sometimes, he does try it with me but i aint having it! have to swiftly remind him he has to fall asleep next to me at night mwahahahahahaha
As for the bedroom, i'm sure he'd have me tied to it permenantly if he could!! TMI but i swear i've never met anyone as energetic in 'that' sense in my life! I honestly do worry sometimes lol 

oh yes JaG every evening and weekend except wednesday evenings  

Oh am i going to spain? i forgot abou that   lol 

little ball of oddness that cracked me up! just let out a big laugh and everyones looking at me  

xxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Me odd nooooooooooooooo   haha Jade and JAG  

Jade do not worry about that hun, im sure he will calm down as he gets older, or maybe he will get worse oooo you might have stingy bits like Jag


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Lolllll hopefully or i might have to start drugging him!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Jade - Re your bedroom activities - Oh my heart bleeds for you, poor little lamb  - mines been working away so I've got a bit of a draught going on at the mo! 

Kelly - You resting nicely?


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

lol its ok i actually think its making the weight drop off me...have gone from a size 12 to 8 in 3 months!!! 

Where's ur Mr working? anywhere nice?

I dont think Kelly is resting, tell her off JaG   lol


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Well bleah to you as im not getting anyway!! Im not going to untill i get my BFP!! Then the sexytime will happen

Yep im resting and im bored and ive eaten everythng in the fridge


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i am resting JAG, jade is picking on meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL @ you 2 crazy people 

ooooooo i'm hungry now what to have for dinner tonight.....


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kelly - Im afraid I agree with Jade - Listen up and rest lady!!!! 

Jade - How many time syou gonna change your pic today? No hes not been anywhere nice, london recently was tunbridge wales before that, he hates it as they lways get put up in rubbish little b&b's and bless him he likes his home comforts!  
Oh my god I want to go on your 'shagging world' diet


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

LOL i was trying to find that one but when you upload i cant see thumbnails just names and couldnt remember what it was called  

i like that one, it was the day of EC hubby brought the mattress in the living room (yes we are pikeys like that  ) and we literally vegged out the whole day, loved it 

Oh bless i thought you was going to say somewhere hot and tropical  . London is just crap   i leave my house (in the outskirts of london, ilford essex) and its bright sunshine, beautiful hot weather.....get to central london and the buildings are so bl**dy big they hide the sun and i walk along shivering! 

Oh poor DH does he stay away long? 

Ooooh you got Madonna tomorrow i hope you've dug out your cone bra!  

xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

It is all different, sometimes he's away a couple of nights each week, sometimes all week and some weeks none at all, I always miss him when he's gone but then he's back with one hand down his pants and the other holidng onto the remote control making me watch crap on tv ahhh men gotta love em?!  

Yep off to Madge tomorrow, nothing as glam as cone bra, Ive got a pac-a-mac though in case it rains - bl**dy weather! No doubt I'll spend an obscence amount of money, the souveniers are so expensive last year I won some money at the races luckily just before I went so got a programme for £25 a fitted t-shirt for £35!!!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

lol @ DH men will be men bless them 

Mine makes me watch Smallville and i hate it with a passion! 

That is very expensive, those things always are   Saying that, i went to see Mary J Blige at wenmley and it was alot more reasonable then i thought , brilliant concert as well


Right ladies its my time to pack up and bugger off home (14 mins and counting!) so i will speak with you 2morro! 

Have a brilliant weekend ladies and REST REST REST 


Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

_Im so lost as to what threads Im in right now Im just copying and pasting in to a couple.._

Hey ladies.. 

I just wanted to pop on and say have a great long weekend..

No swimmers profiles for us today unfortunately, called LWC earlier were told they hadnt gotten them to us as promised as they were 'busy'..  I have to say I was disappointed..  I reminded him we go on holiday next week (which seemed to jog his memory) and we needed to get it sorted prior to going due to coming in so soon after getting back and he apologised and said I would have them Tuesday or Wednesday which only gives us a day or so to choose etc etc so I guess Nicky and I will be speed reading!! ha ha.. Anyway Im not going to let it deflate me it will be what it will be ..

Im off in about 40 minutes for a long weekend which is perfectly timed, I think we all deserve it..

xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Strawbs - Sorry you haven't got them to puruse over the weekend, but at least you cant agonise over them for too long - could be a good thing?  Enjoy your weekend off, Im at home already - finished work at 3pm today, just chilling on the sofa with FF's and Mtv!
x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Justagirl,

yes absolutely it will give me less time to obsess over them ha ha ha... You lucky devil being out of work already, I am leaving in 25 mins and am off home to get on the bike _weeehaaay look out_ 

Not sure if I'll be logging on over the weekend so if not I will speak to you all on Monday

x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies... 
How are we all? Ok I hope?....

Well me.. i don't feel any different  I'm only 3 days into stimms though i guess. Going out to meet some friends for dinner today so in the mean time just shillin here with my hot water bottle on 

Feel's weird thinking in 2 weeks I may be the closest i have ever been to being PG.. We still have a long way togo untill then though. Got to get enough eggs, Then got to  DP's sperm will thaw.. Then need some eggs to fertilise.. Seems like a easy process to think of being PUPO but really soooo far to go yet.

Anyone got any plans for the Bank Holiday weekend?

Love to all.
Nicole.xxxxxxxxxxx

P.s - They blooming stimms sting like mad!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's 
i hope you all had a fab weekend me and hubby went to Paris  
i am off to work and my girls have first day back at school so i will catch up with you all later


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All, 
  Veng - Paris.. WOW! Much better then anything i have done... Which has been well nothing exciting


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ladies
I had my baseline today and everything has done what is should of so I can start as scheduled on Thursday, but when I got home the nurse rang to say that she missed that I have lots of immature follicles on my ovaries so she is posting me a prescription for metformin.  Apparently because of what the scan showed I am likely to produce lots of follicles and therefore lots of eggs but in their experience its likely to mean quantity and not quality , so I need to take the metformin to control it - so more potential side effects from Thursday!  Anyone any experience of taking Metformin?  

Veng - Paris, did you have a lovely time or did you not get an opportunity to leave the hotel room  How was the first day back at work?

Nicole - Sorry you have had a bit of quiet weekend! So do they really sting that much, where are you doing them tummy or leg? 

Well Madonna was of course amazing, but whilst in Cardiff I had a bit of a nightmare with my drugs though.  I stupidly picked up the empty vial of buserelin , how ditzy is that!  So went into complete panic and tried to ring DP to get the clinics emergency number, did he flipping well answer the phone - NO! So I then did what I should of done first, I text the two lovely egg share girlie's that I have numbers for (one of them was bound to answer and put me out of my misery!) Katie and Nicole thankyou both so much, they both text straight back to put my mind at rest - girls not sure what I would of done without your reassuring words, well probably would of been frantically begging the pharmacist in the nearest hospital for a shot of buserelin !

Well DP has had to go and get gear for all his work this week and I'm hoping when he gets back we can go out for dinner - I could really do with roast beef, yorkies, potatoes loads of veg and gravy! Hmmmmmmmm

I hope you have all had a good weekend x x x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

JAG you should have rang me i live round the corner from the millienium stadium i would have brought you some of my left overs lol nm glad you enjoyed madonna. im hoping me and dh will go out for diner too im staaaaarving!!!

veng you lucky girl, i would have tagged along if you had said  

nicole the stimming really hurt me i cried a few times, keep that hot water bottle on x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kelly - Ahh you could rescued me !  I really liked Cardiff, we went up fairly early so we could have a little shop and some lunch and I found a great little shop and got a couple of tops in the sale - together they should of been £70 but I got them for £22, I love a good bargain, I wore one of them out last night and got lots of compliments too!  I hope you are resting up nicely - have you got some time booked off work or you back this week? x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

tut at you JAG coming down here and taking all the bargins  !

i am resting sooo good im actually numb   im back in work on wednsday but im off again sat until tuesday we going to the caravan for a nice lil break. you gonna go anywher nice for dinner?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Prob not he's just come back moaning that he doesnt want to go out but I haven't got anything in to cook and Im starving too!
I hope you have better luck and get taken out!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

wow Hayley what a weekend for you  i would have stressed out too  
Nicole sorry your jabs are hurting i hope they get better  
hey Kelly I love a good bargain too i even show hubby the receipt when i find one so i can point out how much i saved  

Paris was lovely lots of walking it was so nice to get away   we did leave the hotel room   
first day back to work was tiring i think its the early mornings that gets me if only i could lay in till 9 or 10


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all  sorry no personals you have been chatting too much for me to try and catch up, so fill me in on the news girls


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Katie I am feeling ok, bit light headed and sick but generally fine.  How are you?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

Not been here for ages! I see your back Lou, congrats on your scan hun.

Katie How did your follow up go??

I had a tattoo done on Saturday on my foot! I love it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Have you no idea what to have except hearts hun, you need to get searching for ideas  

Natalie what tattoo did you have hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I had this done... Excuse the huge ugly foot! 










I love it!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I honestly dot see the point of follow ups, I mean what can be said that you dont already know... Embies were great but it failed... My last follow up was about 10 minutes.... And the next one will be as well.

So when are you thinking of starting again?? We could end up cycle buddies again!

2 heart would be lovely hun, I wanted my stars to remember all my embies we had... Silly but thats me!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

We are thinking March at the moment, but I am seriously thinking about changing to the Lister... But not sure until our follow up now.

Good luck with you tat hun, I want pictures!

Right I have got to go, getting my nails done at 1!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie and Katie I love your ideas for the tattoos    

Katie 2 hearts will be fine alone hun    

Natalie love your stars


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG you lot where have you been


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Kelly congrats on being PUPO


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello ladies how we all doing today


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Katie and Lou hellllllllooooo seems like you have been gone aggges!!

Im bored as hell, im trying to make up symptoms and im hungry. Apart from that im ok  

How are you both?? 


HIyaaaaaaaa Vik


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Kelly bless you, are you off work then.  I think I had it easy in the 2ww as had a holiday to pack for, try to relax hun and keep those feet up.

Hey Vikki how are you hun


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Yep Lou off work, go back in tomorrow for 3 days then off to tenby for a long weekend   How are you feeling?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou im good thanks   how you getting on hun did you enjoy your hols silly question really lol
me just counting down the days till i start im already half way through my pill nother 2 weeks an i come off it then go back on then day 17 of it start dring sooooooo excited going for blasts this time 
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I hope the weather stays nice for your break.  I am feeling ok, lightheaded, sicky but happy   

Vikki great news that your going for blasts this time hun, no long now hun


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!

Lou - Welcome back to the UK! Hows being back at work? and glad to hear your not suffering too much yet too! 

Nat -  I love your tattoo, looks wicked !

Katie - Your hearts sound great too and I think its a lovely idea 

Kelly - Did you get your meal last night? My dp offered to make toad in the hole and mash and his contribution was peeling the spuds so I had to do the rest 

Vikki - Hiya, am I remebering right that you were on Metformin?  Did it make you sick ?

Ive got the whole afternoon off work, right little bonus - as our carpets are being cleaned so we can't actually do any work


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey JAG I am fine thanks, well feeling tired now as its taken me until now to go through my emails and it is normally my afternoon sleep if I was still in Bulgaria now LOL


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahhh you poor thing, I bet your inbox was filled with alerts from FF's? Sometimes I can get home from work and find 106 emails in my inbox and prob 100 are from FF!  Have you told everyone at work your news or you keeping it quiet for a bit? x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes lots of alerts but I haven't attempted to try to catch up as I would be here for days.  My MD knows and the HR Manager and one other Director as I work closely with these and knew I was having IVF but no-one else for the time being.  Although Dh is telling loads of people he is terrible at keeping secrets


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello lovely ladies 

lou..great to c u back on here..how u doing hun?

veng..how u hun?

JAG, have u recovered from concert im stil buzzing!!!!!  

katie..how r u hun?

kelly...whats new with u?

helllo to everyone else..

got my appointment tomorrow with cons!!! yippee

emsy x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie - I will have a go and will try to put a sparly picture on, but Ive never managed it before so it may take me a while!

Emsy - Good luck tomorow hun, how good was it?


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

JAG, it was amazing where abouts are you ive bin listening to her album ever since!!!! although there were a couple of fights by us!!!!! women aswell 

hey katie, im ok..just wundering about what cons are going to say tomorrow...dont think theres any reason i cant start now..but i want to wait til october as im movin job start of september!!

emsy x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

afternoon Lady's 
love the tat Nat 
i think 2 hearts will be lovely Katie  
i have no gossip just catching up on my washing oh what fun  
congrates on your scan Lou


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hiya Veng  

Emsy - we were to the right hand side and not too far back, but we had some strange little bint near us completely drunk and freaking out and whacking into everyone then offering them out if they dared say anything to her - stupid cow!  

Katie - Right Im gonna get on it now, just had the squits


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie - I managed it - Im very proud of myself too , first of all I put the wrong code in and you just ended up with a load of gobbledeygook but its all sorted now!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I have posted too hun hope you like it


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lou - A bit late but thanks for my good luck one you posted ages ago, I didnt notice it for ages !


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

sorry i disappeared lol
JAG yes hun im on metformin it makes me sick, lost my appetite, an i get bouts of met   all the time apart from that its fantastic lol im on 1000mg wat you on hun i cant seem to go up im suppose to be on 1500mg but cant do it makes me really bad 
katie yes hun im eggsharing again i opted for it this time only cos of the financial side of it but if it dont work ill be saving up for my tubes to be reversed  then if that dont work i dont know cos only got 2 yrs till im 35 now  
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the work PC's can be late showing things as they update once a day or something similar, very inconvienent for us ff ladies hey


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hey can some one blow my bubbles please cos im sick off being in the 4hundreds!! lol want to start a fresh lol xxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Vikki - Im not sure on the exact mg, as the nurse is posting me the prescription as she didnt spot it on my scan to begin with but she said I need to start taking 3 a day from Thursday but a few people have said that will make me really ill so to try to build up to it - but I dont see how I can as my EC is 2 weeks away tomorrow!


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

vik ive just blown u some bubbles!!!

emsy x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jag its true it will really upset you tummy i started on 1 a day for a week then the following week i took 2 then so on but i cant take 3 (which im suppose too) cos it really upsets me but for the first couple of days take one see how you get on make sure you eat b4 taking it hun then couple days try 2 dont take all 3 straight away honsetly it will upset you xx
vikxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks emsy i ll do for you xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

So have I even though i have no idea what the bubbles are for!!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

strawbs78 i blew you some there for luck hun see under neath someones name it says click to blow click on it although you can not give yourself any others do it for you xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Vikki - What are you on the met for? is it PCOS?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jag yes hun got it quite badly but not that its making infertile just on it so i dont ohss this time even though iwas on it last time an i still did but just doing wat im told really xxlol


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Vikki - God its all so confusing isn't it?

Lou - Just read your diary and I see you had a scan this morning! Was it emotional for you? 

Katie - Lou done a much better profile picture for you then I did - Lou you always outdo me


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

JAG sorry for out doing you hun.  Yes scan was good although just saw the sac still early for the heartbeat, going again Monday so hoping to see a heartbeat then.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lou - I bet you can't wait for Monday then! Do you know what your estimated due date is?


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Afternoon All 





just to let you know.....


...... 1hour and 13 minutes til i leave work and am off on holiday 

cant wait  


Hows you ladies?

JaG how was Madge? Did you get down and boogie?

Kelly did you REST woman?  

 Vik not long now sweety! did i hear (or read  ) u say u start d-regging on the 17th?

  and   to everyone else!!! 

Lovley tattoo Sky! i love foot tattoos

Katie 2 hearts sounds lovely just make sure its individual to you and dont just pick one off 'the wall'! 

thats as much as i can remember from skipping back so love to all  

xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

ok can someone blow a bubble coz i really am not feeling the 2 fat ladies! xxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi jade hun no im not dring on the 17th start dring on the 17th day of my next bcp lol which should be the 1st october hunnie, you have a good holiday an rest hun xxxxx will miss you on here   an here ill blow you loads of bubbles xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

DP is away from tomorrow night now! He thought he was home this week oh well I guess watching what I want on tv, more space in the bed and a house that manages to stay tidy isn't such a bad thing!

Lou - You best be staying! 

Jade - hiya hun, have a fantastic holiday and yes madge was great - loved it!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Oh bless you Vik i blew you some too! 

If i dont speak to you ladies before hand, take care of yourselves and eachother (like you need telling  )


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies...

  Remember me?  

      Lou - Good to see you back in the UK, Glad you had a nice time.. & great news that you seen your bubba's sac.. I bet monday will be a fab day day for you seeing s/he heart beating away.

      Katie - Tatoo sounds nice hun, Sorry your f/u was not very usefull.. I too don't really see the need  

      Nat - Your tattoo looks nice hun.

      Emsie - Good luck for tomorrow's appointment, hope you get some good news.

      Hayley - Great that you can start stims Thursday You are not far away from me, Bet Madonna was FAB! Glad i helped you  with the drugs problem.. Told you that you would be ok.  

      Vikki - Nice to hear from you too... Before you know it your'll be on this mad ride again.  

Jade, Veng, Strawbs - Hope you are ok  

Went for my day 5 scan today, Nurse told me not to expect too see too much as they normally don't scan untill day 7 but i had a early one to keep an eye out... I had 2 bigs ones about 10m on 1 ovary with 8 smaller and 1 big one about 11m and a few on the other.. My dose has been kept the same at 150iu and i now have the Orgalutran to inject aswell... At £48 a pop it better bloody stop me ovulating.. I have also been told not to worry if there is no change on Thursdays scan as the Orgalutran may stop the Merional working as effectively.
xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hiya Nic - Just about remember you, shame your not on so much anymore - I've been missing you  
So you had a date with dildo cam today? I dont think I will be taking DP in again with me, he made a few inappropriate comments afterwards - MEN !!  So I take it what you saw today was good?  How are you feeling any side effects yet from the stimms?
H x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Nic you have been away so long you forgot me   ... Hows the jabs going now??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG Kelly.. I am soooo sorry  Here's a special dance just for you

[fly]      [/fly]

Hayley - I am feeling a little tired, & bloated but that is all really... I also have 1 MEGA bruise from last nights jab which killed  My DP also has had a few inappropriate comments about the dildo cam too!! I can only assume it's the EXACT same reason   I assume what i seen today was good i don't really know  The nurse didn't seem concerned and my drugs stayed the same so I guess so 

xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Just a girl said:


> Ladies
> I had my baseline today and everything has done what is should of so I can start as scheduled on Thursday, but when I got home the nurse rang to say that she missed that I have lots of immature follicles on my ovaries so she is posting me a prescription for metformin. Apparently because of what the scan showed I am likely to produce lots of follicles and therefore lots of eggs but in their experience its likely to mean quantity and not quality , so I need to take the metformin to control it - so more potential side effects from Thursday! Anyone any experience of taking Metformin?


Hi JAG. I was on Metformin for nearly a year. I started on the full dose (1800mg per day for me) and my advice is to always eat something of a decent portion size before you take your dose to minimise the effects of a dodgy tum. For example a biscuit or 2 isn't enough, you need to have the equivalent of a good size piece of toast I found. Also it can make you feel a bit nauseous and make you lose your appetite. On the plus side though it improves egg quality and for me (as I have PCOS) helped reduce the chance of m/c (I stayed on it my whole pg on the advice of my consultant).

Anyway, good luck, and the side effects of the met do subside over time - can be a couple of weeks for some, or couple of months for others - hope it's the former for you! 

Hi to all you other ladies. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Rosie - Thankyou for your advice, I will def be eating on them, I hate feeling sick and I'm quite a sickie person so dreading it tbh! x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey girls don't worry as long as you still want me I will be staying around to support you all     

JAG my estimated due date will be around 21st April hun.

So how are we all today?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

morning ladies how are we all today xx
me im still bleeding thought i would of stopped by now im on day 11 of my bcp an still bleeding !!! i stop it in 10 days time an get another af  
vikx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

its very quiet in here !!!!! where you all gone?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am here but not sure where everyone else is


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou how you doing hun ? got any sickness yet?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Vikki, I am good thanks not had any sickness as such, keep feeling light headed and sicky but not bad, feeling so tired though, doesn't seem to matter how much sleep I get I always want more    How are you besides the dredded bleeding, have you spoken to your clinic about that?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou  hun i cant be bothered to ring the clinic cos there probably say its ok lol but least im getting a good clean out lol ready to make new embies snuggle in betta 
tiredness hun i was like that through my pregnancies its horrible aint it   although least you got a excuse to lay in lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki didn't think of it like that hun, hope it finishes for you soon, are you excited about starting tx?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou im sooo excited just dont want it to wreck my christmas if it doesnt work but this time round it should be betta dr know to put me on a lower dose of meds an hopefully it`ll go well just scared though case i dont get enuf eggs this time keep thinking i used them all last time lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am sure it will all be fine hun, being on a lower dose will be alot better for you


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i got a pma this time lol well i did last time but hey i got a betta feeling this time lol
bet you cant wait till your next scan just to see a heart beat makes everything so much betta you start to relax an enjoy it more x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes very excited to see a heartbeat although she did say I might not as still early hoping I do though.  Next bit is to get to 12weeks then I can really start to enjoy it....


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah true  
i get to 12 weeks an go made an start buying things i know that your not suppose to but i`ve neva been able to hold it down  love all the baby shopping  xx lol
right i betta pop off an sort my daughter out cant wait till they go back to school lol


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Leicesterlou said:


> Hey girls don't worry as long as you still want me I will be staying around to support you all
> 
> JAG my estimated due date will be around 21st April hun.
> 
> So how are we all today?


hi lou my daughter Phoebes birthday is 22nd april i was due with her on 21st


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Veng thats a good sign then.  Loving your doggy hun


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Well still no sperm profiles from LWC   and to be honest I am getting might peeved...    I called this morning and spoke to someone who said they were going to go and get my file now and call me back (this was at 9.27am) and that she would deal with my file personally but alas no call back.  I have just put in a follow up call and got voicemail..

I have to say I am a little disappointed in LWC, we orginally spoke with the sperm bank manager and she told us to book an appt to see her so we did (this is also the person I spoke with this morning), it was then moved (which was fine), and then after taking half a day of holiday we turned up to be met by someone else with no explanation, promised profiles by Friday last week, called on Friday to be told they were busy and they would be with me by Tuesday and now its Wed.  I go on hols on Fri so was really kinda hoping this could be done and dusted..

Considering I am about to pay 2k with them in one full swoop (i.e. my sperm cost) you would think they could atleast send me the flipping profiles!! 

Sorry ranting but am trying to keep my finger off the redial button..  

Does anyone know if I can buy my own sperm from somewhere like Denmark (I know I can do that bit) and they will store it for me or do I have to buy it through them?

thanks

x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks Lou she 's is so cute she is keeping me busy  
yes i think its a good sign and she was such a good baby too 

strawbs78 sorry Hun no advice


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks anyway Veng.. Think I just needed to vent a little.. 

Roll on holiday.. ha ha

x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

where are you going ?some where nice and hot?


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Im off to the maldives so fingers crossed it will be super sunny!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey all - 

Strawbs     I WANT TO GO TO THE MALDIVES!!!!!!!!!!
I'm very envious - have a lovely holiday, sorry your clinic are messing you around and Im sorry but I also have no idea about the whole sperm thing- sorry!

Lou - I'm an April girlie - but Im at the beginning of the month, hit the big 30 aswell next one - should be nice and fat by then too   !

Veng - Pheobe is a lovely name!

So quiet on here today, whats going on thats got to a be a record?

I'm starting stimms tomorrow  I can't believe how quick this all going now, if all goes to plan 2 weeks from today I would of have had my EC done - feel quite scared now!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Nicole thanks for my dance    

Strawbs you can buy some of my hubbies   but we are having icsi so on that thought never mind.. Keep ringing them every hour!!  

Vikki, emsy, lou, katie, Jag, J and all you other sexy ladies   Hope you are ok hunnies xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hiya Kel - Hows the 2WW treating you? Going crazy yet!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies... It's been quiet today, Hope you are all ok.

Vikki - Sorry to hear you are still bleeding   Hpopefully it stop's soon... I would ask the clinic if this is the way its meant to be.x

Lou - Loving the ticker hun... Looks so nice to see.x

Hayley - Scarey how time flys hey? I have been stimming for a whole week, I have my 7 day scan tomorrow so we'll see if i'm changing doses etc.x

Kelly - when's your test day?

Strawbs - I am sure i have seen at my clinic a charge for the importing of sperm so i would guess it can be done... Wh not just give your clinic a call and ask if they ask why your asking just tell them because you are getting nowhere with them.x

Evening to everyone else... I am having fish & chips for tea.. Protein and all


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey everyone

well just got back from my cons appointment, they have provisionally scheduled my tx....
ive got to phone nurses when next af is here, wich shud b friday..then my down reg injection is 19th september..baseline scan 7th october, then ec scheduled for 20th october...OMG all seems v real now!!!

howz everyone else tonite?

emsy x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow Emsie - Excellent news... It's brilliant when you get a date set out isn't it? Bet you are over the moon. x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah im really excited...cant wait now

emsy x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole - Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun - hopefully they can see lots more lovely follies    

Emsy - Yay you got your dates!      so happy for you!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Just a girl said:


> Rosie - Thankyou for your advice, I will def be eating on them, I hate feeling sick and I'm quite a sickie person so dreading it tbh! x


You're welcome hun - hope it helps. To be honest I didn't feel nauseous that often, it was the dodgy tum that was the main problem for me as I have a bit of a sensitive tum anyway. Some people don't find it as bad though so think it does differ from person to person. Hope you're one of those who don't get as affected by the side effects.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole how you feeling hun, not long now until EC, are you excited?

Good morning to everybody else sorry not many personals got to go and do some staff training, catch up later xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well after some carefully placed phone calls and informing them I was looking in to the option of importing it myself from Denmark I got my profiles quick smart and we have made our choice!!  yay!!  So we have been in discussion with them all morning sorting our all the paperwork and they will take payment today!! woop woop..     

@Mable - got our questionnaire through this week actually which we are going to fill in tonight and send off tomorrow which will be such a big step in the right direction..  

Im back on top of the world!  

Today is my last day online until Wed 10th so I hope everyone takes care of themselves and maybe even some dreams come true whilst I am gone..  

love
Jules x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you are sorted Jules, have a fab holiday


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hey everyone i so jealous Hayley and Nicole i want to be stimming   looks like my days will be close to Emsey i think i am on around the 15 th so that will push my date a week or so later than you 
Jules have a fab holiday   
hi to everyone  
i am off to take my puppy for her jabs


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie have you got any pics of your tattoo?  I will have to go and have a look at the 'what the papers say' I don't normally read that board.

Have a good evening ladies


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!

Katie - Where on your body did you get your tat done? Can't wait to see it! Sorry your husband-less this weekend, got anything nice planned whilst he's away? 

Veng - Its horrible taking your furbaby for jabs, they look at you like ' why did you let them do that to me' and if you ever have to leave them there its horrible, I nearly cried once as she looked so confused and hurt that I was going! OMG what am I going to be like once I finally get a baby - Ive already told my friends to slap me hard if I turn into one of obsessive monster mothers!  Not too long till you start tx hun!

Lou - How has your training been?

Ok I've taken my metformin and so far so good, no mad dashes to the toilet although I've only taken one going to have another at dinner time so I'll have to see what happens after that! x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like lovely, is this BF of the evil girlfirend? - Bye x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

  Hope everyone is ok.   Had my 7 day scan today and my ovaries have gone crazy! 17 Follies on 1 ovary and 19 on the other!!    Out if these 17 are BIG 'over 15mm' the others are smaller.. Obviouly they do not know if these will catch up but some of them will. I have had to have bloods and and have to go back for bloods tomorrow & a scan on Saturday if i have enough follies big enough then i will be booked in for EC early next week. There is a possibility that they may cancel my cycle if any more follies have grown as the nurse said i would of over stimuated   I hope not as i have been through so much this cycle and my poor receiptant is waiting and counting on me... My belly is rather HUGE this evening to say the least!!

Hayley - How has your first stim jab gone? x

Strawbs - Glad you have picked your swimmers.

xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Nic -   We will have to put a free range stamp on you!  I still can't believe the increase in your follies just from Tuesday, on a serious note hun I really am   for you the tx doesn't get abandoned  !  
My first stimm was a bit of a nightmare - so much harder to do then the buserelin, the solution was really difficult to suck up and I snapped the first needle as the stopper is a lot sturdier then Im used too, but it didn't hurt!  
So hun have you had to resort to elasticated waist trousers yet?  How are you managing all your apts with work?
Sorry for 100 questions x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am in normal trousers at the minute but i am sitting on the sofa with them bursting open! My belly sticks out over my (.)(.)'s and is not a pretty sight at all! I am at the minute stinging on both sides of my tum too as i have just done my jabs.. I am   for good news on my E2 levels as if they are high the cycle will be cancelled and if not cancelled i defo won't be having a fresh transfer  

All this week i have had scans at 7:30am so that has been fine.. For EC etc i have told them i am having a 'gynecological procedure' I work with all men so they just said "yeah ok i don't wanna know anymore"   I am not having any time off though.. Day of for EC and the day after and day of ET and thats it! If i get that far!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Im so sorry for making a bit of a joke thats was really insensitive of me !
       you get to carry on with tx and things have settled down with your bloods!
                                                                                 x x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL! Don't worry about it silly! When's your first scan?x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

My first scan was monday just gone, thats where they found all the immature follicled on my ovaries so decided to put me on metformin, my next one is next weds, then friday, then another one monday and ec on weds 10th!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Time will fly by hun... I cannot believe i am sooo near.. but at the same time so far away   Fingers crossed for me everyone.

I'm off now hun.. Spk soon.x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Bye hunny x x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning everyone  
Nicole so thats 36 follies  i really hope you can go ahead with this cycle  
Ive got to rush off to work have a fab Friday Lady's yeppie its Friday


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

It's FRIDAY    
So tired, I'm looking forward to doing nothing and just chilling on the sofa!

Morning Veng dont work too hard hun - you have an early start 

Katie let's see that tattoo lady !

Hiya Lou - I bet you can't wait till the weekend for some rest too  

Kelly - How you doing now your back at work?

 to everyone else - well Ive got a cleaning day today at work so nothing too hard to contend and so far so good on the metformin!

x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls,  yes can't wait to get some extra sleep although I reckon I could sleep 24hrs a day at the moment  

Nicole 36 follies, I really hope you get to have your well deserved tx and nothing gets cancelled honey, keep drinking plenty of water hun and rest up as much as you can, bet your ovaries are very sore I remember mine were and I only had 17 follies in total.

JAG exciting times for you too honey, hope those follies are starting to grow nice, big and juicy for you

Veng hope your puppy was ok with her jabs bless, yes its fab Friday          

Katie, Natalie and anybody else I may have missed


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

good afternoon my lovely`s 
nicole that fantastic 36 follies just keep on drinkingf hun xxx lol i bet after you read that you think to yourself  I AM!!!! lol
hows everyone doing ??
vikxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi girls, 
Second day of metformin, I took 2 yesterday and was fine, I have taken 2 so far today and I had to make 2 very quick trips to the loo, in the past hour but I dont feel ill with it .............yet!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

make that 3 trips...............................'ring sting'   ouch!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just a girl said:


> make that 3 trips...............................'ring sting'  ouch!


   Reakky glad i didn't have to have that drug extra now 

Thanks for all the well wishes guys.. I have been drinking LOTS of water 2.5ltrs and the last few days upped it to 3 (or as near as i can get) But had 3 already today 

Had my bloods back and my E2 levels have risen but not to the dangerous stage so i am able to continue  ... For now!! I have had my dose lowered to 75iu for tonight and it will be reviewed again tomorrow when we see how big my follies are but if the are ready to pop then i will be booked in for EC Mon/Tues  They may of settled down though now.

Lou - Weird thing is i am not in any pain at all, I haven't felt anything going on so to speak  I just have a enlarged tummy but i was convinced nothing was happening upto my 7 day scan but how wrong was i?!

Nurse has told me to watch out for OHSS symtoms and keep up the fluid.. I really cannot afford to be ill so I am well ontop of it!

Vikki - How many follies did you have? x

Hello to everyone .xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

nicole cant remember how many follies i think about 20 something but still retrieved 36 eggies some i suppose had 2 eggs in !! i dont know lol 
jag hun ive uped my met hun yesterday so far so good lol im on 1500mg now you can you imodium if you want to well my nurse told me i could  but so far havent really had to take it only odd days xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh Yeah Vikki.. I remember you saying now that you had less follies then eggs... Imagine if there's 2 in some of mine..  

I was going to askyou all.. Say for example all my follies get drained and i get 30 eggs all of them obviously are not going to be mature as not all my follies are big but what is to say i get the dud 15 immature ones and my receiptant gets the good 15?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

nicole hun i wondered that too   i dont think it would happen though xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

helloooo ladies

how is everyone?

everyone got xciitng weekend planned??

emsy xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole - Surely the clinic would try to divide them equally, can they tell the quality as soon as they have collected them? I'm so glad you have some good news about your bloods, hopefully your rapid follie growth has settled down so you will just end up with your 36 

Vikki - My tummy seems to of settled down now but I think I will stick with just 2 a day for a few more days before uping to 3!

So glad DP is home, he has just made me a hot choc and is now filling my hot water bottle - I'm in need of some TLC!

Hi Emsy - Im just going to be chilling, feel so tired and am looking forward to getting stuck into the new martina cole book! How about you hun?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi emsie.. I too like hayley is just chilling this weekend   Are you upto anything nice?x

Hayley - My DP too is just filling my Hot water bottle.. Only going to use it for an hour.. I don't want to explode   I too hope they have calmed down now.. Maybe they just had a BIG spurt   I will know more @ 9:20am tomorrow. I'm not sure if they know quality before they divide them   I just thought it was 1 for me 1 or her when they come out?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ask them tomorrow to put your mind at rest, good luck hun for your scan


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning All,

    So much for the mini heat wave the weather forcast said    Well scan went fine.. Thankfully no more follies have grown but i am not ready for EC yet as my biggest is only 17mm and i have loads at 14-15mm too so we are giving them over the weekend to grow up.. I am still on 75iu but they didn't have any 75iu powders so i have 150iu and have to put half in and squirt the rest down the sink   

EC will be (provisionally) Wednesday & i am booked in for another scan on Monda to check all is well. I'm off to get my hair done.. Have a good day.xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole - Thank god for that, I've been worried for you hun! Not sure if you really need it but just in case.........
[fly]   *GFG*   [/fly]
Hope your hair looks nice! x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

lol.. Thanks for the dance hun... Its been quiet on here lately.. But a lot of us have already finished treatment i guess..

I am just sitting here with my hotwater bottle on for half an hour before i go to the hair dressers... Do you think they will think i'm nuts if i take it with me?  I think they might


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Who cares what they think, just wear a nice baggy top to hide it!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's 
i have a friend and her family over and there puppy so its a little crazy here 









my Roxie on the left friends Charlie on the right 

Nicole take the hot water bottle like Hayley say who cares what other people think if it helps take it  are you having as cut?colour?tim?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Awwww beautiful puppies, Veng I want one! (any of them will do, I'll even pay the postage! )


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello ladies

how r u all?

veng,,how u doing hun?

JAG, hey u how r things?

watn1..did u have good weekend??

kelly, nicole vikki, and everyone else..how u all doing?

me im enjoying my one week of before i start new job!!!

emsy xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Emsy - Whats your new job?

I feel like poo today, really, really tired the bones under my eyes ache   Last night I also had strange achey pains at the very top of my right thigh I guess its your groin area, actually its doing it now too!  I feel proper miserable and could easily burst into tears and I know its going to get worse before it gets better...........  What a way to start Monday morning for you all - sorry girls!


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

ahh JAG, im sorry hun your suffering a bit..i keep telling myself it will all b worth it!!  

my friends SIL has just got pg with twins on her 2nd ivf, its given me hope

my new job, doing the same training to be an accountant!!!! fun hey!!! was hoping i had won lotto at weekend..cud easily b housewife!!


emsy x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi emsie - I had a quiet weekend hun, Watched DP do the gardening in the rain on sunday   He wouldn't let me help   I too was hoping to win the lottery but fat chance hey?

Hayley - Its a crap feeling isn't it when your all tired and achy i got that too in my first week of stimming.

I feel a little sore today.. Well not sore but uncomfortable defo something going on now   I am at the clinic at 4:30 for what hopefully should be my last stimm scan and hopefully i will have the 'big one' tonight with EC on Wednesday but i guess we have to wait and see if the smaller one's of caught up   I have a rather large round stomach and i really hope it the stimms and not that i have put on weight as i had to buy a pair of 16 trousers yesterday to wear to work today as all mine are just too tight on the belly!  

Will update later... Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Emsy -   for starting your new job x

Nicole - Oooh you would of had your scan about 2 minutes ago!  it's the last one before EC for you , Im sure its all follies that have made you buy bigger trousers I mean you have like 158 of them or something !  

Im not feeling so sorry for myself at the mo, I seem to struggle more in the mornings  DP is away again this week so I can be as moody as I like and watch what I like, but he will be off all of next week which I'm happy about - will prob be needing some tlc by then!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hayley - Snuggle on the sofa with your hot water bottle then hun.  

I have just got back from the clinic i have 24 'recruited' follies biggest at 24mm   & lots of smaller one's. I have came come equipped with the 'biggy' Nurse has said i might not get a fresh transfer but its not ruled out completely. My Levels are 13000 which is good and i have been given some Cabergoline to help reduce fluid on my ovaries.. Not to forget these HUGE bum bullets! I am dreading these more then the 'Big One' Anyway booked in for EC on Wednesday and Nurse said we will hope for blasts which is brilliant and ET has been provisionally booked for Tues 9th Sept (depending on how many embies, we get if any) I really hope i do my receiptant proud on Weds and she gets her dream... Good Luck to you.x

Biggy is tonight @ 9:30pm    


Veng - those Pups are toooo cute.. My mum has a black one called Louis.. He is ACE.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hiya girls 

Me and dh and ds went away for the weekend and it rained today so we decided to come home

Im in the process of reading all my threads so i will be awhile lol 

Mwah xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Kelly, Wondered where you had gone..Did you go anywhere nice? rain hey?   British summertime at its best!   Not long till your test date babe. Are you getting nervous? Are you holding out untill test day?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I am very nervous Nicole and no i havent been a very good girl i couldnt wait!!! 

We went to Tenby and at least im not in work til wednesday lol 

How have you been xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kelly - er talk about dangeling a carrot, care to elaborate more..............................   its a BFP! x

Nicole - Wow 24 'recruiting' follies thats fab news I will be now keeping my fingers crossed you get your fresh transfer - I can't quite believe how much can occur on this treatment road - there seems to be no such thing as straight forward IVF! x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Im not saying what my results were but ive done 4 tests and they are all the same


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh you little !!!!!!!  x x x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies...

o kelly ...leave in suspense wont you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

emsy xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kelly - Oh come on!!! I will be testing from day 8(ish) as i have no willpower what so ever.. But i won't keep it from my FF's... SPILL!  

Thanks hayley - No non of this has been simple (well not for me) I think it either is or it isn't and when its not well... The pressure turns on.. I am very pleased that my clinic hope to go to blasts and have said if i get 7 embies then to risk it and go for it in the hope to just get 2 blasts put back. Also the 5 days will give me a little time to recover.. I am having a week off work now aswell.. Off to the doc's in the morning for my note


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole - Your ET will be the day before my EC, so what would your OTD be?  
Oh hun I've put so much on this working first time, theres going to be a long way to fall for me if it doesn't!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ok so ive had 4      i started testing on saturday, my clinic have said otd is 16dpt (which is sat 6th) but a couple of my cycle buddies are testing tomorrow i have felt slightly sick from wednesday just gone and i really dont care about the testing early thing ive done it and im soooo pleased!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kelly - Thats fab news hunny 


          x x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

OMFG Kelly... Woohoo!!! Surely the HCG should of gone from your system so i should say... CONGRATULATIONS!! I hope the luck continues on the thread for me and you Hayley   

My OTD...? Not really sure if i have blasts would it be 10 days like shon or still 14? If non blasts i would defo say 14


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

yep the hsg went about last tuesday cos i tested and it was sooooooooooo faint then i tested on wednesday and it was neg so the hsg had gone woohooo


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm really happy for you hunny x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah mate... thats excellent news.   I really needed some positive news today... I'm over the moon for you   Can you believe you are actually PG?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Yay thanks Nicole and JAG!!!

Nope cant believe it well not yet anyway!!!

Have you drunk you 12 gallons of water yet? im sure you will be fine, and im sending you lots of love and


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kelly,
  Yeah i've been drinking 2-3ltrs a day but today i have been struggling a little i managed 2 though (just!)

I have just done the 'Biggy' it was actually fine.. Got some ice on it first and actually didn't feel it go in   That's it now no more injections   Just bum bullets but to be honest i would prefer the jab's  

I'm off now Spk tomorrow.xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning lady s
Kelly you really should wait and test on your test day i hope you get a BFP next sat when you test.
wow Nicole your follies are growing like crazy good luck for tomorrow Hun 
hi Hayley sorry to hear your felling crappy it will be all worth it honey  

well its pouring down with rain and i better go to work catch you all later xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Kelly  on your          

Nicole how exciting enjoy your drug free day and best of luck for tomorrow   

Good morning to everybody


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Lou - How are you? Still loving your ticker   How did you get on at our scan? x

Veng - Its actually sunny here.. But it was like this yesterday sunglasses in the morning umbrella in the afternoon!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks girls  

nicole are you excited huni??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole scan was fab one lovely little heartbeat, so happy.  How are you hun, nervous about tomorrow?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kelly, Lou - Excited & Scared all at the same time.. I am in a little pain this morning.. Feels like cramping.. Just uncomfortable really.. I could not sleep on my side last night   So i didn't have a great sleep... Off to the doc's in a mo to get my sick note   

Think the canula will have to go in the back of my hand tomorrow as my arms are just too bruised as i have had 2 lotts taken out of each side the past week  

Lou - Well done on your scan! I bet you still cannot believe it! I hope the luck continues on the thread.. throw me some of your luck


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

morning ladies

nicole...good luk tomorrow hun..bet you have all the emotions?

kelly, OMG, thats great news so happy for you

lou-glad u saw heartbeat bet it seems really real now??

how is everyone else doing today?

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

try and relax nicole (so easy to say) good luck

lou im well happy for you and your little one

hiya emsy how you doing hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole the drugs went into the back of my hand hun they will be kind with you.  Just think the pain/uncomfortable feeling is all those big juicy follies containing all your lovely eggs     wishing you all the luck in the world honey           

Emsy yes it seems very real now, just can't wait to have next scan now but have nothing booked, hope I can be patient and wait for the next one 

Thanks Kelly xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the dust lou   I have returned from the doc's with my 2 week note   ( I wil not be taking it all though) 

I feel really sick? Not been sick yet but i feel it & it's horrible! What's that all about?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls 
*Kelly*[fly]congratulations on your     [/fly]
*Nicole* good luck on EC tomorrow hun  
*Lou*fantastic news on the scan so plzed for you cant wait to see scan photos xx 
hi to everyone else hope your all good 
me , i got 4 days left of my pill then stop taking it cant wait everythings getting closer so quickly 
just been an done some christmas shopping cant wait for xmas i love it x
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi girls

Just dropping in quick, sorry I havent been around, but things arnt to brilliant at the moment.. so trying to keep away from FF. But will keep the list updated!

Nicole....  For EC, hope you get lots of lovely eggs sweetie....

Lou.. Well done on you scan hun!!!

Kelly....  It brilliant news about your BFP!!! Will update the list hun!

JAG.. Hope everything is going well with you hun!! I am thinking of you always.

Vikki... Not long now hun and you will be on your way!

Veng... Them puppies are ssssoooo cute!! I have 2 very much like them!!! Good luck with starting your cycle too hun!

Katie.. How you getting on... Thinking of you hun.

Right I am off now!

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Omg thanks for the congrats reading it has made me   im so glad i found you ladies!!! 

nic i think the sickness may be nerves hun, i had the other end playing up b4 ec


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat - Really nice to hear from you, Hope you are ok  

Kelly - Finally the sick feeling came up and i have just been sick   Why 'o' why? Can't things just go as planned? I hate being sick!! Maybe its a side effect of the hcg jab? I would look in the instructions but it didn't come with any   I felt better after being sick but now the feeling is back


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole - So sorry you have been sick hun, You must be soo excited about tomorrow! What time are you in?


Nat - So good to hear from you, sorry your not feeling great at the moment 

Lou - Fab news about the scan, must of been wonderful for you an dp 

Kelly - Hows you? Anymore testing? 

Veng - I woke to pouring rain too, turned out quite nice this afternoon though 

Katie - I hope your ok hunny? 

Emsy - How you spending your last week before starting the new job?

Vikki - You have truly depressed me............ CHRISTMAS SHOPPING WTF?   

I've came home from work this afternoon feeling really sick, I've felt weird for the last couple of days - not really had an appetite and felt a bit nauseas, but today its really hit me, must be the metformin def getting into my system! But on a positive note I've got my 1st follie scan tomorrow!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Hayley... I am in at 8:30am   I hope your 1st scan goes ok..


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicole Good luck Hun i will be thinking of you today   
have a good day everyone  
yeppie Lou on the scan and a lovely heat beat   
congrates again Kelly


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole - hoping you can update us soon with your eggs, hope your feeling ok today and the sickness has gone, maybe the HCG jab and nerves all mixed together hun     

Vikki - can't believe you have been Christmas shopping already hun, I am still hoping for a little  before th winter arrives  

Natalie - nice to see you hun and thanks for updating the list, sorry to hear things are not good at the moment hope they are soon sorted and we are here for you if you need us    

JAG - good luck with your follie scan today hun and hope your sickness has gone   

Veng - not long now for you do you have a start date?

Katie - hope your ok honey


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies, 

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. 

Hope that you are all well and just wanted to wish everyone luck that is going through treatment at the moment. Nicole, hope that EC goes fantasticly darling.

Well, my MS seems to be easing off, but I daren't speak too soon. It is horrible and I really can't wait for this bit to be over as I really want to start enjoying the pregnancy a bit more. Apart from that all is well. Bubba will be scanned again on 23rd Sept. So we are just hanging about for that. We haven't bought anything  babywise yet, so to be honest, it still doesn't feel all that real. But there is plenty of time for all of that I suppose.

Well best get on.

Love Shon & Bean

KELLY - MWAH xxxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls 
had my tx suspended till ive been on thep ill for yet another month because of my bleeding so got to do another month on the pill stop then start again then get to start downreg on the 30 of october in stead of the 1st   then ec will be around the 27 of november meaning test will be a week b4 xmas   which is now sort of worrying me as i dont want it to be a downer for xmas 
im so pee`d its always my luck aint it  
anyway how you girls today??


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Vick, 

I am so sorry to hear your news darling !!! I know that there is nothing more frustrating than being b*ggered around with dates. Try and think that it has happened for a reason. Oh darling, keep positive and keep your PMA going. It is so horrible I know !!! 

Cheer up hun xxx

Just think what a wonderful Xmas it will be when you receive your great news !!!!!! 

Shon x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all,

  Thank you for all the well wishes.  

My EC wasn't that great tbh.. I did get 25 eggs 12 for me 13 for receiptant (i hope she is pleased)

EC didn't go that smoothly... It blooming hurt thats for sure.. At the 25th egg I all of a sudden came over feeling really sick and my BP and heart rate went right down   so they had to stop I still had a few follies left but they couldn't risk draining them.

I am not allowed a fresh transfer as i still have a bit of fluid! I am really annoyed at this as i was told on mondays scan that the decision to freeze them wouldn't be made untill tomorrow to see if we had enough for blast stage if so my body would have 5 days to try and recover a little and to aid it i was given those other pills! What a waste... can you tell i am peed off? It just really annoys me when your told one thing by someone and then another by someone else!

I doubt i will be going for FET untill after christmas now as i have no idea how quickly it can happen and i cannot have anymore time off work really + i really don't wanna be going through treatment at Christmas as what a bummer a BFN would be at Christmas time + lets be honest with frozen immature sperm to start with a positive result from a FET will be highly unlikely! They are freezing any embies on day 1 (tomorrow) so lets say i have 8 tomorrow when freezing them and thawing them i'll loose a couple meaning i more then likely won't even get them to blast! 

Anyhow i am off to rest up..

hayley - Hope todays scan has gone well.

Vikki - Sorry that yet again you have been delayed.. Its all a right pain!

Shon - Nice to hear from you.. Glad m/s is warning away.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki so sorry your tx has been delayed     I remember when mine was I hated it and felt like throwing the towel in but its just out of our control, give yourself some time to get used to things hun   

Hey Shon  glad your m/s is getting better xx

Nicole WOW 25 eggs poor you sounds like a nightmare EC, did they not sedate you honey, I can understand your soo peed of with their decision, can you not speak with them tomorrow and see if they will budge on their decision.  Anyway try to rest up now and sending you big cyber (((hugs)))


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Lou.. Yeah i had sedation.. but i could still feel EVERYTHING.. Little things are hazey but i still remember the pain.. When i said i felt sick i remember then handing DP a bucket for me and it kind of went blank from there, All i remember after that was being back in the recovery room on a drip and i had to sit and wait for it all to go in the canula for 2 hours.. It is normal to have a fluid drip? Did you have one?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't wake up with a drip I did have a canula in the back of my hand where they injected the white drugs but I didn't remember a thing until I woke up waffling on about Pina Coladas, strange cause Katie had a bad time as well if you remember


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

nicole so sorry it didn't go well hun try not to worry tho, lots of ladys can get a BFP with FET so don't give up hope  
make sure you rest up


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahhh Nicole I'm sorry for you hunny , I too would be completely p1ssed off in your shoes, so unfair for you to be told one thing and then another today - I'm also very sorry you had a rough time today - I can't believe they made you and Katie go through that, when clearly there are other options - it's so unfair, must a be a man who's made that decision!    

Vikki - Sorry you have been delayed too hun! 

I had my first follie scan today, I have 7 on my left and 11 on my right ranging from 8 - 13 in size, my womb lining is 9.9 so all is looking good at this stage, still on schedule for EC weds.  If I wasn't taking the Metformin I would prob have a lot more which can obviously cause problems and they informed me I will need to continue with the metformin until test day then if its a BFP up to 12 weeks - bluergh!

Lou, Veng, Shon   girlies x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

    Hayley - Glad your scan went well. Those follies are execellent.. You don't want too maby anyway hun because thats when you start to get problems   I am sure you will be fine.. Fingers crossed your cycle seems to be going text book so far.

Lou - The gave me a fluid drip 1tr bag and had to wait for it all to go before they would let me get up.ishes 

Veng - Thanks for the well wishes, Don't mean to scare you with all this talk.. We all respond differently and i am sure you could be fine.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Aww nicole im so sorry you had a sh*t ec and cant have a fresh transfer, my other ff just had a bfp with fet. Dont give uo hope huni    ps make sure you rest and drink lots of water!

Vikki i know it doesnt help but it will come round really quickly for you hun and you will be jabbing before you know it, mind you people used to say that to me all the time when i was waiting to start and it used to p*ss me right off... sorry  

Lou how are you feeling huni??  

Veng, Katie, J, and all you other ladies hiyaa and i hope you are all well

SHON MWAH BABY!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155080.0


----------

